# Stolen Canon Lens 150-600



## James Ewen (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi all,

I hope this is OK to post this here.

I have had my newly converted Canon FD 150-600 f5.6 lens stolen/gone missing in the UK Postal Service en-route to Norway. I know how these things travel around, so should you be offered this lens I would appreciate any information that might lead to its return.

The lens is a pristine example that was on its way back from Les Bosher after having a universal mount fitted and separate zoom focus wheel conversion. 

Serial Number is 10371

It still has the name of the previous owner written with a permanent marker inside the handle. (St++en Jo++son)

Thanks in advance,

James


￼
James Ewen


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 10, 2013)

James
Welcome to CR, I hope you continue to be a member and post here.

There are online databases with serial numbers of stolen equipment. One of those would be the place I'd go to if I were checking out a serial number for a piece of equipment I was buying, or I'd list any stolen gear as well..

Since sales of items are not allowed on this site, there is probably little gain from listing it here.

The site owner might see adding a section as a useful thing for members, and add a section for listing missing gear. To bee searchable, it might require some custom programming.


----------



## duydaniel (Oct 10, 2013)

Im not sure if it works on lens but give it a try: http://www.stolencamerafinder.com/

im sorry for your loss but welcome to cr


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 10, 2013)

duydaniel said:


> Im not sure if it works on lens but give it a try: http://www.stolencamerafinder.com/
> 
> im sorry for your loss but welcome to cr


That won't work in his case.

He lost his lens, stolen camera finder can't find a lens, much less a old FD lens which had no data communication with a camera at all. His best hope is using a database where he manually enters model, description, and serial number.
Here are some where you can enter the info manually, I'm sure there are more.

http://photo.net/neighbor/registry/
http://www.stolen911.com/category/177/Stolen-Cameras-and-Photographic-Equipment.html

http://fepredzone.com/ (Payment Required)


----------

